# Switch from 5.1 to 3.1- Your opinion please



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Due to our very angular shaped living room I am considering downgrading from 5.1 to 3.1. There is only one true sweet spot where 5.1 can be fully appreciated as all other seating positions cannot be arranged to equally hear the left and right rears. Sad but true.

By eliminating the rears and resetting the AVR from 6 to 4 speakers would the listeners as a whole have a better listening experience? Will the sound normally routed to the rears be integrated into the front right and left? Obviously, the downside is the loss of 5.1 & 5 Channel for the one sweet spot seating position.

Please give me your opinion.

My equipment:
Sony KDF-46e3000 1080i/720p HDTV
Directv HR20-700 HD Satellite/OTA Receiver
Denon AVR-987
Toshiba HD-A1 HD-DVD/DVD Player
Denon 2200 SACD/CD/DVD Player
Speakers:
Infinity Alpha 500's - front right and left
Infinity Alpha 37c Center
Infinity Alpha 20's - rear right and left
Velodyne VRP 1000 Subwoofer


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly thats going to collapse the entire sound field. the rear channels are a must if you want the room to be filled properly to envelope the listener with the surround sounds. I understand your thoughts but are you sure you cant move the rear channels? Some is far better than none.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Surround Channel is not folded into the Front Stage when you take them out. Some AVR's do have Listening Modes that try to mimic 5.1 without 5.1 through Sonic Manipulation, but most sound pretty bad.

Would it be possible to rearrange your current setup. Pictures would help in trying to give you the best advice as well. However, perhaps setting up the HT on the Long Wall with shorter distances from the TV to the Listening Position could allow you to achieve a symmetry. An added benefit would be, if sitting far from the TV, a more involving Viewing Experience and the ability to keep your Surrounds in the fold.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Since, as you phrase it, the rear sound is not folded into the front stage then that kills my idea. The powerful output of the rears is better than nothing. I've had paid advisors just shake their head because of the rooms open concept into adjoining rooms. Months and countless dollars plus a very, very ticked off wife were the result of alternative placement. Thanks for your help. This issue is why I'm hoping that someday a truly excellent comes on the market. As for now I am not willing to go into the see if this sound bar is decent experiment, i.e. ticked off wife result. Been married for 32 years and hope to live to see another day!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Just make sure you're the one sitting in the sweet spot :dumbcrazy:


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Generic said:


> Just make sure you're the one sitting in the sweet spot :dumbcrazy:


yep


----------



## tmaschm (Apr 23, 2011)

louisp said:


> Due to our very angular shaped living room I am considering downgrading from 5.1 to 3.1. There is only one true sweet spot where 5.1 can be fully appreciated as all other seating positions cannot be arranged to equally hear the left and right rears. Sad but true.
> 
> By eliminating the rears and resetting the AVR from 6 to 4 speakers would the listeners as a whole have a better listening experience? Will the sound normally routed to the rears be integrated into the front right and left? Obviously, the downside is the loss of 5.1 & 5 Channel for the one sweet spot seating position.
> 
> ...


I have a somewhat irregular room as well and I started off running a 3.1 because I wasn't even sure if that would be any good.

I have in my current setup
B and w CMs
Onkyo professional 886
Emotiva ips-1
Sony Bdp s570

I might recommend that you go to a high end dealer and take one of there newer high end denon's out on loan. I looked up the specs on yours and while it is nice I didnt see any audyssey room correction. My 886 has the multiple EQxt and it does a great job. Maybe audyssey can help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that Audyssey can do wonders for irregular Rooms.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

From my perspective, you should consider for whom you wish to present the best sound. As odd as it seems, some just don't care about soundfield and sonics. From what I've heard, a 3.1 setup can virtualize a soundfield that's palatable for everyone, but impressive to none. That said, you're wife's opinion regarding other options does carry weight. I'd try to get the best sound from one or two seats while not to tick anyone off or just move to the 3.1 and relax. 

Obviously I offered no real solutions, just philosophical advice, but once you commit to a setup, the acoustics can then be tweaked.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

hgoed said:


> From my perspective, you should consider for whom you wish to present the best sound. As odd as it seems, some just don't care about soundfield and sonics. From what I've heard, a 3.1 setup can virtualize a soundfield that's palatable for everyone, but impressive to none. That said, you're wife's opinion regarding other options does carry weight. I'd try to get the best sound from one or two seats while not to tick anyone off or just move to the 3.1 and relax.
> 
> Obviously I offered no real solutions, just philosophical advice, but once you commit to a setup, the acoustics can then be tweaked.


As it has been since 2007 the 5.1 will stay. I sit in the perfect position and it really isn't a big deal at all for my wife. The whole reason I created this post was to determine how 3.1 handled rear audio. 

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Most AVR's do have Listening Modes that try to simulate having Surround Speakers. While they can work fairly well, it does not come close to actually having Surrounds. 

In standard modes like Dolby Digital, DTS, True HD, and DTS HD, you simply lose this information that was Encoded on the Disc.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ROSSINFL (Apr 24, 2011)

im just kidding but how were you able to use them in the past if they cant be used now?

are your rear speakers really big or small or what size? i guess you could wall mount them
if they are not that big but i dont think she would like that one bit huh lol

i have my ht system in my bedroom and i just got a new yamaha aventage rx-a 800 receiver
that is 7.2 and right now im only using the 5.1 out of it. i cant wait to hear the new blu 
ray movies in 7.1 or 7.1 once i upgrade. im gonna have sort of the same problem as
you because i dont have much room at all for rears so where the am i gonna put
the extra rear speakers in 7.1 mode is gonna be a fiasco for me

good luck dude


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

ROSSINFL said:


> im just kidding but how were you able to use them in the past if they cant be used now?
> 
> are your rear speakers really big or small or what size? i guess you could wall mount them
> if they are not that big but i dont think she would like that one bit huh lol
> ...


Inadvertently I gave the wrong impression. Goggle infinity alpha 20. Mine are finished in a very pleasing natural.cherry wood (not red) finish. They are positioned in the only spots possible to create ANY 5.1 sound field. Even if only totally effective for one person. With that said, the 50's, 37c center, sub and rears comply envelop the room in sound yet I'm overly sensitive to the "proper placement" issue. I guess it boils down to being upset with myself for not planning for speakers when you built this house years ago. At that time I was, yes I admit it, a Bose person. Those two sets of twin cubes and hideaway module made for easy setup. Sound sucked but their look was appealing. Then I learned to appreciate audio so that's the rest of the story. My only option is to wait for some new genius to develop a truly great sound bar. At 57 I no longer have any desire to experiment with "it's great but" gear. You get older you change. I've changed since being the first to buy every new toy that hit the AV stores shelves. onder:

Thanks to everyone for your kind and considerate help. Now if I could only change........!


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Conclusion

This very difficult problem has been resolved. Unfortunately, a Denon AVR 987 Auto Setup run gave basically useless data because of the room layout. Following your suggestions and Dallas audio consultants have given us the best outcome that can be expected from a difficult situation. 

Luckily, since both my son and son-in-law are musicians the professional consultation was free. Technically, they set the speaker frequencies to THX, recommended 80Hz, used a sound meter to set speaker volumes and made minor speaker placement adjustments.

The sad thing about this entire situation is that we have a perfect empty upstairs room for a home theater. Problem is my wife consider that venture as a massive money pit!  

I sincerly thank you.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to resolve the problem. Thank you for getting back to us, louisp.


----------

